

Bombshell Announcement for Flash Player 9 -- Support For Standard Video Formats - staunch
http://www.kaourantin.net/2007/08/what-just-happened-to-video-on-web_20.html

======
staunch
This is huge news for video on the web. Flash is going be able to play all
sorts of common video/audio formats _without_ any conversion to FLV. It's
going to make a lot of things easier and some new things possible.

One huge gain will be high resolution streaming. Until now you had to pay
thousands of dollars to buy the proprietary VP6 encoder. Soon you'll be able
to use H264 directly. This is going to be a really big deal.

This is also a strong indicator that the iPhone is about to have Flash.

